# Low pond and Evaporation



## razmataz (Oct 27, 2009)

Is anyone elses pond low this year and what is the evaporation rate you are experiencing per day?
We are loosing about 1/2" per day. does that sound normal?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm a couple of feet low. If it's hot, dry and windy you can lose and inch or more but 1/4" loss per day is average.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

My 3/4 acre pond is over 3 feet low right now. On hot windy days I've seen as much as 1/2" in evaporation.

Do bubblers help with the evaporation by lowering the surface water temperature making it harder for evaporation to "lift" the water? What percentage of reduction in evaporation would one tend to see when using bubblers?


----------



## razmataz (Oct 27, 2009)

We are about 3 1/2 foot low but we are located in a very windy spot and no big rains, except a drizzle here and there. 

However low your pond is now, is it your normal to be at the pool you are now this time of year? 
And what is the most your pond has dropped in a hot summer season. 

We have a 1/2 acre pond which is about 18-20 foot in it's deepest point when the pond is full from the spring rains.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine will normally be 20-30" low this time of year and start to steadily rise over the winter and about half the years will make it to the overflow after the spring rains.

Pond is 21 1/2' at the deepest when it's full. Currently the shallowest area would be about 3 feet deep except for the "beach" area.


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

I have an 8 acre lake and it is usually 3ft low at the end of Sept.It will refill with the winter rain and snow and begin the cycle again.


----------

